# Non Strada LM Basket vs Strada and VST?



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Has anyone got any experience with the non Strada i.e. non certified LM basket?

They're over half the price of the VST from here coffeehit (http://coffeehit.co.uk/portafilter-parts/la-marzocco-basket-17g) which is looking very appealing but if they're no good I'd rather just get the VSTs.

Also as a tag on question I've currently got a ridged basket in my portafilter, is there anything I have to do to fit a ridgeless?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Credit to AndyS for the info: "Comparisons between VST and La Marzocco baskets are complicated by the fact that there are actually TWO lines of LM baskets, the "Strada" and the "Advanced Precision Filter Basket." According to this document, (http://lamarzoccousa.com/docs/tb/LM-Basket-Guide.pdf) the "Advanced Precision" filters are not imaged or scanned.

My understanding is as follows:

All the baskets were designed by VST.

All the baskets are manufactured using similar technology.

Every VST and Strada basket is scanned for quality control (size and uniformity of holes, combined hole area, circularity, quality of hole size distribution, centeredness of perforated area, etc).

Advanced Precision baskets are not scanned, so their quality can vary. In fact, there is no way to tell if the basket meets any specification w/o imaging it. *

VST baskets have different hole patterns compared to LM.

VST baskets have revised side taper profiles and radii compared to LM (to allow pucks to knock out more easily).

I am told by VST that VST baskets must pass imaging tests with a higher quality score (tighter tolerances) compared to Strada baskets.

I am told by VST that VST baskets hold tighter inside diameter tolerances compared to LM (for more consistent fit to a fixed tamper size).

VST baskets are warranted for one year against all defects (I don't know what the LM warranties are).

VST offers a 20g size, which is the official basket for the WBC, USBC regionals, UKBC, etc.

VST offers both ridged and ridge-less styles of all sizes.

(FYI, the rejection rate on VST scanned baskets is proprietary, but it is definitely NOT zero. No manufacturing process is free of obvious and/or non-obvious defects, hence the need for quality control/imaging of all baskets).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Normally a ridgeless one will just work - assuming it's the same size - it's just that ridged sort of hold on to the portafilter. I have ridgeless VST and have never had an issue of them coming out on the Strega, Sage DB and ECM that I own.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

This forum never ceases to amaze me! It's looking like VST it is then, If I'm upgrading I may as well be sure I'm buying the right one


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Others will obviously have there own opinion and occasionally somebody seems to get on better with a particular basket but I decided the same. Although they're more expensive considering that they generally last pretty well I just went with VST.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

VSTs are less forgiving so barista technique needs more attention.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

i read somewhere that the puck doesn't fall out the 'ridged' version so easily

i bought a *18g ridged VST* for my Gaggia Classic

sometimes the puck WONT bang out

also I had to buy a weaker basket retaining circlip or all my fingernails would be gone...









if you buy a 'ridgeless' and need a stronger circlip - send me a PM


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ridgeless baskets are pretty standard for cafes so they can be whipped out for weighing and cleaning efficiently.


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

Can anyone point me in the direction of the best priced VST basket please?


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry for a Classic


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thwapy said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the best priced VST basket please?


Machina, Coffee Hit, Google


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thwapy said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the best priced VST basket please?


Check to see if your favourite roaster(s) stock them, then you can bundle it together with your next coffee order and save on postage. I got mine from Foundry.


----------

